# Just About Everything



## Obsessive (Nov 26, 2009)

Hiya, i'm new here but Ive been on BYC (chickens) for a while now... 

Anyways, I want to get pigs; my parents don't really have a "need" for them but as I am kinda 2nd in chain of command on the animal part of our 35 acres, behind my mom, I have a feeling we will get some soon.
Theyve also been looking at some show quality (meat?) pigs acroos the road from us.

I just want to know what all id need to do to keep "the Gentleman who pays the rent".

as you can guess i already know the basics of most of the other farming animals, so im not "starting from scratch" 

just what kind of fencing and other basics.

thanks


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Storey's guide to raising pigs is really good. its a nice overview. 

will you be using for meat? check craigslist for feeder pigs locally - around here they are about $50 each. 

depending on how and what you feed you may or may not break even with them. we have access to a lot of 'free' stuff like corn, pumpkins, apples, eggs, milk etc so it makes sense for us. bagged feed - especially the starter can be really expensive. check for feed costs first so you are not surprised.

our best lessons are:

* they can be big, strong, and dangerous animals so know what you are getting into. a popular myth is that they are like dogs. i have dogs. hogs are not dogs. we never fell in love with ours. 
* we had much better luck with electric fencing than with hog panels and tposts
* mud mud mud mud if you raise them outside
* they are really stinky

do your research and good luck!


----------

